# Cyclist needs medevac after hitting deer



## mtrac (Sep 23, 2013)

Bicyclist needs emergency flight after suspected collision with deer | NJ.com


----------



## Peter P. (Dec 30, 2006)

Had this happen to an acquaintenance. Never knew what he hit-it was witnessed by a following car. Cyclist woke up in the hospital.


----------



## Wetworks (Aug 10, 2012)

The comments (as usual) make me sad for humanity.


----------

